# Another CEL



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Started the car yesterday and the CEL came on again. This is becoming a regular occurance now, (every 6-8 weeks). The code is P1033 again which is the third time for this since 09/2014. Does anyone know if GM is addressing these issues? This is becoming a real Pain in the A** and making me rethink the purchase of this car. love the car and the mileage but this sucks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Elaborate a bit please…..example: Code refers to……
Current mileage and general usage, i.e., average trip length measured in time and speed…..frequent highway trips or just short, around town stuff.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What has the dealer done so far? Please provide more information.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

P1033 would be a NOX sensor code, which we have seen some NOX sensors fail around the forum, but they have been fairly rare and not recurring failures. Just to clarify, you didn't really mean P0133, did you? That is the O2 Sensor slow response code, and it has been somewhat common and known to be recurring in some cases. 

If it is a P1033, then exhaust leaks or electrical problems could be causes beyond the sensor itself being bad. 

If it is a P0133, then replacing the EGR and/or mounting plate, and updating the ECU have been common measures to correct the cause of the recurring sensor failures.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Code was the P0133 again, Mileage 31K, average 60-100 miles/trip with mixed highway and town. The car was great for the first 11 months and since 09/14 has been back to dealer for codes relating to DEF quality, fuel pump replacement, o2 and Nox sensors, DPF.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Drove car for 2 days harder than normal, (manually shifting trans and trying to keep engine speed up 2500-3000RPM's) after CEL came on and lo and behold the light went off today.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

I just got mine back from the dealer with the same code and they re-flashed the ecm with a new calibration that was released on 7-6-15 
PI 1484B


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Just drove 400+ miles with engine light on, (08/12/15) OnStar said it was another P0133 code. When I started car this morning there was no light. Tired of this going n and then magcally going off. Called GM about this and expressed my feelings about this. Also went to dealer and they checked and found code stored. Dealer stated this I common to all of the Cruze Diesels they see and will continue to send complaints to GM Tech group and repair these beyond the 3/36 warranty period. TW, my ECM was upgraded in May with the most current changes.
Now have33,000 miles on car and this trip(1000 mi.) averaged 49.2 MPG.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> Just drove 400+ miles with engine light on, (08/12/15) OnStar said it was another P0133 code. When I started car this morning there was no light. Tired of this going n and then magcally going off. Called GM about this and expressed my feelings about this. Also went to dealer and they checked and found code stored. Dealer stated this I common to all of the Cruze Diesels they see and will continue to send complaints to GM Tech group and repair these beyond the 3/36 warranty period. TW, my ECM was upgraded in May with the most current changes.
> Now have33,000 miles on car and this trip(1000 mi.) averaged 49.2 MPG.


Have them do the smoke test for intake leaks as mentioned in the other thread - might solve your issue.


----------



## HechoEnUSA (Aug 15, 2015)

There are one and a half very new bulletins that pertain directly and indirectly with dtc p0133, just dealt with one this week. The bulletin for DTCP0133 instructs to repair the condition for the code and then install a ecm calibration that was JUST released. The wording of the PIP and lack of 2015s I've seen with these codes leads me to believe the 14s are running too much EGR or something and its hurting the HO2S. Second one doesn't deal with this code but issues with the LUZs complex vacuum system, I found myself there for a 14 with P0133, P24a5 (EGR bypass valve stuck) I found a leaking hose barb at EGR bypass valve actuator solenoid causing the EGR bypass to hang open and the ECM assumed the o2 was stuck lean when in reality it was just running too lean. Don't give up on it, they're great vehicles and from what I've seen as a Chevy diesel tech the issues have all been minor and not very widespread. You just need to get a tech who can get it straightened out.


----------

